

How Our Startup Does Technical Hiring - rafaelc
http://www.learnboost.com/how-our-startup-does-technical-hiring/

======
arisey
Rafael, thanks for sharing this great post. As my startup is building tech
talent, the github magnet and contracting advice came just in time.

How do you pay programmer during contracting period (by hour or by project)?
If pay by hour, how do you evaluate their work ethic? How long is your default
trial period? Thanks!

